# Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion E85*

Sometimes on Youtub it comes some good VR6 Turbo video's.
Like the German mk2 "Renner" Golf we all have seen before.
This is part 3. Renner 3 with Haldex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAIyrDNl9dM
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:26 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (Norwegian-VR6)*

that acceleration is simply brutal


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (crzygreek)*

whoa! that is so awesome!


----------



## Rckymtskier87 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (vaporado)*

new favorite ..Thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (Norwegian-VR6)*

gt40?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (Amsterdam087)*

craaaaaaaaaaaaazy
how quick in the 1/4 mile?...i'm curious


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (GTijoejoe)*

I want one of those


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_craaaaaaaaaaaaazy
how quick in the 1/4 mile?...i'm curious

Man when I was in Germany I saw this car run 10.7 and backed it up with a 10.2 on those autocross tires. He put slick on after but I didn't get to see it run. Also at that time I believe it had a different AWD drivetrain likely syncro.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (blue98jettavr6)*

It has never been a Syncro system on it. It was buildt from the bottom, and with 02M and Haldex.
It has two or three OEM ECU's that they use on it. One on E85. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrVEn96EmOw


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (Norwegian-VR6)*

what turbo?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (Amsterdam087)*

Im not sure.
Here is from building it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDZvldJbmH4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:20 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (Norwegian-VR6)*

Stock ecu? Tuned on what?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_Stock ecu? Tuned on what?

Offcourse. Tuned.
But nice to see they use the old ECU rather than standalone.
Seems to work pretty good aswell


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:31 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_It has never been a Syncro system on it. It was buildt from the bottom, and with 02M and Haldex.
It has two or three OEM ECU's that they use on it. One on E85. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrVEn96EmOw



LOL...
I road tune like that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

LOL...
I road tune like that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeffrey Atwood


















Here some info:
http://www.turbo-gockel.de/images/img0005.jpg
http://www.turbo-gockel.de/images/img0004.jpg


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Renner 3. VR6 Turbo 4Motion E85 (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Sometimes on Youtub it comes some good VR6 Turbo video's.
Like the German mk2 "Renner" Golf we all have seen before.
This is part 3. Renner 3 with Haldex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAIyrDNl9dM
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:26 PM 12-26-2009_

Cool video








I like it very much, crazy acceleration


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I love that car, the thing is absolutely mental!


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (pimS)*

Woah


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

Absoluetly nuts. Is that the fuel pump screaming or the turbo?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (stevegotanewone)*

That second gear launch is nuts.


----------

